# Discharge!



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I picked my sphynx up from being at stud at the weekend and Ive just noticed yellow discharge coming from her. Please help!?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Could be an infection if its yellow, i would get it checked out to be on the safe side.

hope shes ok


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> I picked my sphynx up from being at stud at the weekend and Ive just noticed yellow discharge coming from her. Please help!?


She needs a visit to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My first thought was a Pyometra, she needs to be seen by a vet asap. Pyometra is an infection of the womb and needs urgent treatment if it is that. Dont want to alarm you but get her booked in asap, it is treatable


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

It doesn't sound great does it so the vet would be your first port of call. Hopefully, it isn't anything serious and she will be fine.

Fingers crossed and keep us posted

Louise
X


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Got an appointment at five!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

That's good you can get seen so quickly - let us know how you get on

XX


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Agree with the above posts, to get her to a vet. Hope all goes well with appontment. Keep us posted*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sphynxskin said:


> Got an appointment at five!


I hope all goes well at the vets, please let us know how you get on


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for everyones concern
She's got a slight temp, been given an injection and Clavaseptin tablets to give her as well. Taking her back on sat morn but if i notice anything, like her going off food, drinking more or anything else, ive got to take her straight back. How does that sound?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Thanks for everyones concern
> She's got a slight temp, been given an injection and Clavaseptin tablets to give her as well. Taking her back on sat morn but if i notice anything, like her going off food, drinking more or anything else, ive got to take her straight back. How does that sound?


Hopefully that will do the trick, keep us posted


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Been to the vets this morning and have got ten more days worth of anti's...He said she's not out of the woods yet and has advised us to get her spayed. She's still eating, drinking and behaving normally but the chances of her being pregnant are slim.
She's fifteen months old and this is her second (most likely, unsucsessful) mating...Ive read that this can happen because of this, Wished I hadnt have waited till she was one year old before getting her to stud now, as advised!


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i wouldnt beat your self up, waiting until she was a year most likely wouldnt have changed the outcome. the more they call without being mated the more likely this can happen. fingers crossed she makes a full recovery, and if you do end up having her spayed at least she will be well, and always be your much loved pet


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

she first called at six months and i was told to wait till she was a year old so in total she called six times before her first unsuccessful mating and then another! It was the studs first time... would that have the odds stacked against a success also?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this and know how disappointed you must be.

However if your girl is not actually ill, there are ways round this without resorting to having her spayed, if you want to breed from her as obviously you do. I have had three cats with some sort of uterus infection. The circumstances were all different and probably only one is directly comparable to yours, that was a maiden queen, unmated and only one call, after lots of tests the discharge just cleared up on its own. Now she hasn't called since and it may be that her fertility is wrecked, we will have to see what happenes next Spring, but there is still a chance.

There was a second that may be relevant though and that was my girl who had problems with delivery, a kitten got stuck and no-one knew, it decomposed in there and sent infection into the uterus and killed the other kittens. The vet urged me to have the girl spayed and said her fertility would be wrecked for sure. Well, she has two three week old kittens 

The third was a post kittening infection and so may not be directly relevant, the girl was far too weak to be spayed, but eventually the whole thing simply cleared up with anitbiotics and the girl is fine - and still entire.

Bottom line, if your girl is not ill and you don't want her spayed, then stick to your guns, vets are very keen to spay. Just be prepared for the possibility that she might have lost her fertility anyway - but then again, she might not.

Letting a cat call six times without mating is not a good idea but it's easy to be wise in hindsight. Perhaps an experienced stud would have been better, but it's quite likely that mating did take place and the lack of kittens is simply the result of the infection.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Did the vet say if it was a Pyometra? If it is take heart, all is not lost and she may not need to be spayed. I am sure some vets suggest this because it is the easier option for them. I had a girl with a Pyometra and we treated her, it took absolutely ages and the maximum amount of antibiotics, but we got shut of it eventually. I let her have one call after recovering and mated her on the second call. She went on to have a very successful litter and has had one or two litters since that as well.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

The recommended treatment for pyo is not antibiotics alone, but combined with either lutalyse (prostaglandin) or alizin injections. Unfortunately this would cause abortion if the cat is already pregnant, so in this case it would be best to wait and see if the discharge does clear up on antibiotics, then do an ultrasound scan to see if there are live kittens. Of course not all vets have the equipment for scanning (mine doesn't) 
Hopefully there should be no need to spay unless she becomes really ill.



Saynamore said:


> Did the vet say if it was a Pyometra? If it is take heart, all is not lost and she may not need to be spayed. I am sure some vets suggest this because it is the easier option for them. I had a girl with a Pyometra and we treated her, it took absolutely ages and the maximum amount of antibiotics, but we got shut of it eventually. I let her have one call after recovering and mated her on the second call. She went on to have a very successful litter and has had one or two litters since that as well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have only just read this, and im sorry, you must be feeling abit down, i hope it all works out ok.
I never knew this, well they say you learn something new each day,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

We ended up getting rid of Crystal's Pyometra with homeopathic remedy, can't remember the name of it though, that was after about 8 weeks of antibiotics


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Did the vet say if it was a Pyometra? If it is take heart, all is not lost and she may not need to be spayed. I am sure some vets suggest this because it is the easier option for them. I had a girl with a Pyometra and we treated her, it took absolutely ages and the maximum amount of antibiotics, but we got shut of it eventually. I let her have one call after recovering and mated her on the second call. She went on to have a very successful litter and has had one or two litters since that as well.


He didn't say it was...he said it could be She's still well in herself, no temp but she's still got stuff coming away, thank goodness!

I'm not so sure if it would be OK to get her mated, when all this has cleared up(fingers crossed). Would she need her hormones sorting out first with having called all these times?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No reason at all why you shouldn't mate her again if you get this cleared up - do it on the first call. I would strongly recommend though that you try hard to find a really understanding stud owner who will give you several tries, you might need them.

Liz


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going to phone the vets tomorrow and see if she can have a termination injection. He did say there's only a slim chance that she could be pregnant. From what people have been telling me... I'd have peace of mind instead of waiting and wondering if the anti's have got all of the infection.


----------



## Jo90 (Oct 4, 2008)

This happened to one of my girls after they'd been to stud, I thought pyo but it WASN'T it was an e-coli infection and it mimics pyo very well, we had to give a cocktail of drugs synulox and baytril together for 14 days - and I have to say she has gone on to produce 10 kittens in 2 litters and is absolutely fine.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

How did you find out it was e-coli? Isn't there diarrhea with that?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> I'm going to phone the vets tomorrow and see if she can have a termination injection. He did say there's only a slim chance that she could be pregnant. From what people have been telling me... I'd have peace of mind instead of waiting and wondering if the anti's have got all of the infection.


Are you going to have her spayed after all then? If you are, they just spay them when pregnant. If not then why not just wait? It should be quite obvious soon one way or another and you have said the girl is not ill. You could be aborting kittens that you obviously want very much - the odds are not high, of course, but they are not zero either.

Liz


----------



## Jo90 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> How did you find out it was e-coli? Isn't there diarrhea with that?


They took a swab of the discharge and sent it to the lab, she didn't have the runs at all.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

No...i don't want her spayed, it's just that i wont know for sure if the course of treatment she's on, will clear it all. I just want peace of mind and have been advised that its not worth continuing with a pregnancy (slim chance with the stud not being proven also) that it's best to get her flushed out once and for all. Waiting for the vet to get back to me........


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

The vets receptionist has just phoned and talked a load of baloney! She passed on all the wrong information to the vet and now he's rushed off to his other practice. Have to try and catch him tomorrow  She said 'i dont think we have that sort of injection here', stupid woman


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, honestly, how helpful is she....NOT*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Sphynxskin said:


> I picked my sphynx up from being at stud at the weekend and Ive just noticed yellow discharge coming from her. Please help!?


*any news hope your girl is ok  *


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

She's booked in for a steroid injection at half eight in the morning...hope she'll be Ok?


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless, she is beautiful.Fingers crossed you get her sorted hun. xxxxx


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning...

Just back...he's given her an anti-inflammatory jab, works the same as the prostaglandin that was advised by a breeder, but that isn't licensed and i would have had to sign for it( didn't like the sounds of that!). The vet said he didn't like the look of how much puss was still coming from her, it's now got blood in it.
He said see how she goes... take the full course of anti's and if it's not cleared up, then they'll try her on another one. If that doesn't shift it, then she'll have to be spayed, as there isn't any other way of getting rid of it.

What do you think? 
Thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear. If the pus had blood in, I wonder if she was losing the kittens? I don't know if you would see blood that early in a cat though or whether they would just be reabsorbed. What a horrible situation 

Liz


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless ya, my heart goes out to you  i do hope they can sort her out.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor girl, its not sounding too promising is it, ill keep my fingers crossed for you and hope she gets over this.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless fingers & toes crossed here for you too hun.xxxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Poor lass, I hope something works for her and you don't have to get her spayed.*


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel as though this is all my fault! I listened to the advice my dad gave me that he got from a Sphynx breeder. Nothing I can do now, only hope & pray she'll be able to get rid of this.
Thank you for all your support x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dont blame yourself, these things just happen, its nobodys fault. Your doing your best for her and thats all that matters


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Morning...
> 
> Just back...he's given her an anti-inflammatory jab, works the same as the prostaglandin that was advised by a breeder, but that isn't licensed and i would have had to sign for it( didn't like the sounds of that!). The vet said he didn't like the look of how much puss was still coming from her, it's now got blood in it.
> He said see how she goes... take the full course of anti's and if it's not cleared up, then they'll try her on another one. If that doesn't shift it, then she'll have to be spayed, as there isn't any other way of getting rid of it.
> ...


This is what happened to Crystal, she had pus at first then it turned to a bleeding Pyometra, that is when after a full course of A/b's the vet suggested homeopathy. Which actually cleared her of it, and believe me I was the most sceptic person you could meet on the subject. Worth making some enquiries about this before getting her spayed


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If you contact Welcome to Ainsworths (Home Page), I know they used to have an animal expert there who knew exactly what to give and what dosage for what ailment


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I feel as though this is all my fault! I listened to the advice my dad gave me that he got from a Sphynx breeder. Nothing I can do now, only hope & pray she'll be able to get rid of this.
> Thank you for all your support x


*It's not your fault, you can see that she's well looked after and loved. You are doing everything you can for her to make her better There are lots of pitfalls when it comes to breeding that are nobodys fault*


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If you contact Welcome to Ainsworths (Home Page), I know they used to have an animal expert there who knew exactly what to give and what dosage for what ailment


Thanks very much for that! Can you tell me what they gave her and how long it took for her to get better? Ive emailed Ainsworths, see what they recommend.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Thanks very much for that! Can you tell me what they gave her and how long it took for her to get better? Ive emailed Ainsworths, see what they recommend.


No I said earlier in this thread, its that long ago I honestly cannot remember. All I remember is the vet saying that it is a different remedy for just pus than it is for a bleeding Pyo, I had the one for bleeding which it sounds like you would need. I was amazed after 8 weeks of A/b's it cleared it up in about 3 days  Certainly worth a try if she is fit enough  underlined this as always go with your vets advice on her present condition and as to whether you have the time and the chance to try it, before the finality of having her spayed I think anyway


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Back at the vets tomoz... Infection not gone and the puss coming from her is quite thick and pinky/red. She's still very active, eating and drinking as norm.
The vet did suggest another antibiotic if it hadnt cleared up by now and then if that doesnt work...Spayed


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no poor girl. I'd hoped that it had cleared up by now. Fingers crossed at the vets tomorrow*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Sorry i'm late catching up with this, but has your vet not suggested treating her with either Alizin or Lutalyse? Antibiotics alone are often not successful in getting rid of a pyo - the other treatments help to empty the uterus.

I know of several breeders who have had girls successfully treated with either of these drugs and have gone on to have litters afterwards.



Sphynxskin said:


> Back at the vets tomoz... Infection not gone and the puss coming from her is quite thick and pinky/red. She's still very active, eating and drinking as norm.
> The vet did suggest another antibiotic if it hadnt cleared up by now and then if that doesnt work...Spayed


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Alizan is fab stuff, 1 of ours was given it, she had severe mammory hyperdysplasia, the vet said he'd never seen it so bad in a cat ever and it was like a miracle, within a hour there was a difference Did'nt realise it could be used for pyo though. Thanks for that info KK*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've heard that it's preferred over lutalyse (prostaglandin) in the UK for treating pyo. it works because, in pyo, the progesterone level is very high, and as alizin is a progesterone antagonist, it brings the levels down quickly.



Selk67U2 said:


> *Alizan is fab stuff, 1 of ours was given it, she had severe mammory hyperdysplasia, the vet said he'd never seen it so bad in a cat ever and it was like a miracle, within a hour there was a difference Did'nt realise it could be used for pyo though. Thanks for that info KK*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, my vets said that, never thought about it being used for pyo, but then thank goodness never had that problem. Great info for anyone that should need it*


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for all their advice and especially Kozykats for the info on alizin. Ive been with her this morning and she has been given the alizan. I had to still sign for it as i read on the box it was only used for dogs.

Don't know why he told me that the inflammatory jab she had last week would do the same thing


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great news, glad you got the Alizin, fingers crossed it does the trick*


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> I want to thank everyone for all their advice and especially Kozykats for the info on alizin. Ive been with her this morning and she has been given the alizan. I had to still sign for it as i read on the box it was only used for dogs.
> 
> Don't know why he told me that the inflammatory jab she had last week would do the same thing


Unfortunately not all vets are as knowledgeable as breeders, understandable really, as the breeders specialise in their cats, vets don't have the time to do this.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with that statement Audrey as I believe vets are like GP's they are not experts in any breed of cat, dog etc (unless they breed themselves) so they need to trust their clients who do breed as they know that breed inside & out.

Some vets may get funny with that statement but I think it is better to find a vets that are willing to work with you!!

Quite a money making bracket are our vets!!! IMO


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

glad to hear that, I hope this will make a difference and yor girl will soon be back to normal.



Sphynxskin said:


> I want to thank everyone for all their advice and especially Kozykats for the info on alizin. Ive been with her this morning and she has been given the alizan. I had to still sign for it as i read on the box it was only used for dogs.
> 
> Don't know why he told me that the inflammatory jab she had last week would do the same thing


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive been again with her for a second injection. The vet did say that he had tried to find out yesterday if a second one was needed and found who he spoke to very reluctant to give any info. The law changed about 18mths ago so all the new vets will not treat a cat with prostaglandin as they are terrified of getting sued. He said some will and some won't. I'm just so grateful that the info was passed onto me in the nick of time
Got to give it a week now to see if she's all clear. I was told she should come into call quite quickly.


----------



## big blue betty (Sep 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww fingers crossed it has worked!! Good luck!!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Just an update...It's been nine days now since she had the Alizin. I've been monitoring the loss of blood and everyday it seems there is less. Yesterday there were no marks on her sheet but there is a fresh spot this morning. The vet said give it a week,then take her back if hasn't cleared,to get her spayed.
Do you think I should leave it a little longer? She's full of mischief and is well apart from this.


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

just noticed no one's replyed to your post? how's things doing now?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Sods law isnt it!? I was going to announce last night that my Sphynx cat is pregnant, then i thought id better not temp fate, so i deleted my message.
She is five weeks pregnant and a couple of hours ago i noticed a small amount of greenish looking discharge. Got an appointment at the vets for this evening...do you think they'll offer anti's again or is this looking bad?
I could cry, i feel like it, but its not going to change a thing.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry hun, I personally know nothing, but reading through this thred you have had a hard time of it. Hope all is well and the vets can save the littlies. Thinking of you.:frown2:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Sods law isnt it!? I was going to announce last night that my Sphynx cat is pregnant, then i thought id better not temp fate, so i deleted my message.
> She is five weeks pregnant and a couple of hours ago i noticed a small amount of greenish looking discharge. Got an appointment at the vets for this evening...do you think they'll offer anti's again or is this looking bad?
> I could cry, i feel like it, but its not going to change a thing.


I read this and just thought oh no you dont deserve that again. Lets not be hasty though, may not be what we think. Could just be one of the litter that needs to be passed, if at all that. Let us know how you go on at the vets and what they prescribe for your little girl, good luck with it all. C.x.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks  she's full of a cold too so that wont be helping her immune system.
I'm hoping for the best, but i dont know what to expect now. I'm going to a different vet this time as i cant face the previous one  knowing that he's thinking 'I told you so!'


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

what do you mean saynamore (litter needs to be passed?)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I was just thinking like if there was one deceased kit in there and the rest are ok, if the vet could give anything to help stop any infection arising from it  does that make sense? I had it once when one of mine passed a foetus and the rest went on to be ok


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I think i understand what youre saying...dont know quite how a cat could pass a dead foetus tho, on it's own 

The vet checked her over and said that he didnt think it was a pyo at this late stage:001_huh: now ive just spoken to someone who lost his queen at eight weeks pregnant to it, so im feeling more anxious now!
He said he thought it was more like a localised vaginal infection and prescribed synulux for seven days. ive to take her back on the 5th.
Theres no sign of anything on her bits today, i hope thats a good sign :001_unsure:?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww good there's nothing showing today. Hope the Synulux does the trick and clears up any infection that may be there. I bet you are counting the days for her now. Keeping everything crossed at this end. C.x.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

watching her like an hawk:001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this but have to say that the vets seem pretty positive about her! I think the only thing you can do is keep your eye on her (which have to say sounds like you are) & I will keep everything crossed here for you xx Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

very grateful for all the kind words of support


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope all goes well and she goes on to have lovely little bubs


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

HOw is she now? Hope she is ok. Poor you and her!


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

We took her back to the vets on Mon and asked him if he'd keep her on the synulux, he wasnt that keen as i hadnt seen any more discharge. He gave me another weeks worth and have to take her back next Mon. He did say that the green colour meant that there was oxidised blood in it and that i would know if it was a pyo, it would smell bad! It doesnt but I'm still no clearer and very worried about the fact anything could happen yet!
Don't think the synulux is working as ive seen some yuk today which looks less green, dont know if thats good news?
will keep you posted.......:smile:


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Here she is, my girl Pecia...
Due from Wednesday next week and im a nervous wreck 
She's chosen this tatty box but have a nice new bed for when she's got over the birth, fingers crossed!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh bless her, she is so sweet! I hope it goes really well for you, hopefully she will be fine, you have had more than enough stress to deal with.

Fingers crossed for you 

Izzie


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Izzie  you can say that again!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow shes stunning looks so big bone structure wise and belly of course, wishing her a safe birthing. Hope the kittens are all you wished for and all are nice big and healthy.


----------



## zoe.lol (Jan 17, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW.....she is lovely......looks so peaceful lying there.....hope all goes well with the birthing. 

Do you know how many kittens she is expecting?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

All your kind words are very much appreciated 
I can't wait till it's over and done with, then i be able to relax a bit!
No idea how many she's having, it'll be a nice surprise.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she looks very relaxed in her box,lol, fingers crossed here all goes well,xxxx she is gorgeous,


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Its funny to see her belly swaying to & fro when she's on her exercise wheel :laugh:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

when are the kittens due?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

she will be 60 days on saturday.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

still waiting.......................


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed for her. I clicked on this thread as soon as I saw it lol hoping for some news lol.

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

me too! lol


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

me too lol


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

how many days for you both??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

nah, I meant I saw the thread and was hoping it was news - IF Minnii is preggers she is at 16 days so ages to wait yet.


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Five babies! 4 boys one girl, all doing fine. Pecia started with contractions at 12 noon and had them all by 3-30pm today. will post pics asap. thanks you so much everyone!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh thank god for that! Hey well done can't wait to see baby pics. I kept checking to see if she had them.

Yayyyy

Izzie


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

just read this thread you both have been threw alot, glad mum and kittens are doing fine x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh fantastic, i have been silently watching this thread and so happy everything has turned out ok! well done to you all:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations and well done to you all  can't wait to see the pics


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woot woot :w00t: :w00t: congratulations! yeh ehy


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations!! so glad everything has turned out ok for both mom, babies and you. Well done - cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats.....so glad all went ok


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh what fantastic news! Congratulations on your litter & can't wait for piccies


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have just sat and reat this thread from start to finish and I thonk you deserve a big hug! 

You must be so proud of your girl, I'm glad she is ok after all that worry.

Can't wait for pics, she is a lovely girl.

x


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sat here crying reading all these wonderful replies. It was a really stressful day, Im so glad she didnt have them in the night. I want to thank Gemma who talked my OH and I through the delivery on the phone, without her I would have gone into a panic!:scared: i can't wait to show you pics but at the moment i cant send any :cursing: as my sons lap top is at the shop getting fixed. im having to use this shuttle thing of my other sons and im not sure if it'll send pics. hopefully i will be able to do soon!
the colours are... one brown tabby boy, ginger tabby boy, 2 blk and whites boys and a tortie girl which im going to keep.
xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

That is fantastic new, congratulations i am so pleased for you.xxx


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

I just sat and read the whole thread to 
am so pleased everything went ok for you and your girl
cant wait to see some pics
I love these cats and would love to have one but hubby not so keen:frown:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, im so pleased for you,xxxxx well done,


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Here we go,long awaited pics...first pic of Pecia having a contraction!








































http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u158/dawn3510
/2009_02020013.jpg

 All babies doing great! They are soooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wow fantastic pictures !


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Just read the whole thread and so pleased it all worked out well
they are a stunning litter look forward to updates as they grow


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, just read the whole thread. Those are great photos.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

looking good the kittys are fab


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Mum is beautiful! Kittens are lovely... Be great to see them grow  

at least she's easy to clean up after !lol


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful litter, and Mum looks wonderful:thumbup::thumbup:
how are the babies doing? any pictures :


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

brilliant pictures! how are they are all doing?

D xx


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

All gaining in weight... they are now 7oz each. their eyes have been opening and shutting since day four. Think mums a bit bored in her kittening pen but i'm not letting her out as i have two moggies downstairs that have colds! I'm hoping the synulux pecia's been having up to now has given her some protection.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya,

They look fab, really gorgeous litter. Im just so glad its working out for you, you must have really looked after her well to get a litter all her infection.

Izziexx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done you and mummy, the pics are fab thanks for sharing them. xx


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Babies are now four weeks old, these are pics taken @ 2 weeks old. will post some more as they start running about.
After everything we've been through... I've ended up with one of them that is furry like a devon rex  feels quite nice tho:biggrin:


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
love em
xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet -is that a tortie there? Which one is furry?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw what gorgeous babies!

D x


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

spid said:


> Sweet -is that a tortie there? Which one is furry?


yeah a black tortie and the tabby and white is the one thats furry


----------



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im still working on Steve about the red boy


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Spynxskin,

They are too cute, I can't beleive they are four weeks old already.

Hope they get brill homes, you have done a great job considering all the stress you went through beforehand.

Izzie


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

_aww they are so lovely!! i love sphynx so glad she is okay and the little kittens are just so cute!!!  good it all worked out for you all _


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

shell195 said:


> Im still working on Steve about the red boy


hmy:! ive sent you a pm x


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

How did I miss this! Wonderful kittens and Mum look fabulous too


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

appreciate everyones comments, thanks!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww they are gorgeous!! So glad everything worked out well for you in the end

Mum & babies look wonderful, well done you!!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your babies, they are just the cutest things going :001_wub: How do you get your pics so big they look great. I love the fluffy one!!


----------

